# BMW Corporate Partners List



## rtanov (Apr 30, 2006)

I have not seen a published list of BMW Corporate Partners, so thought this might help. This was in an email flier I just received from one of my local dealers. It contains a list of CP companies. The list has the dealer in the title so not sure whether it covers all North American CP's. 
https://pictures.dealer.com/jakesweeneybmw/cc17c3170a0e0acc06c6caccd454ba7c.pdf
http://www.bmwofcincinnatinorth.com/bmw-corporate-partners-program.htm?euid=0e5830f6-e755-4161-8c09-7ecfa38b174a


----------



## crabu2 (Mar 14, 2017)

I can confirm it's not complete because the company I work for should be on the list and it's not.

Never mind.. my company is listed based on the account number.. But the list has one of our subsidiary's name listed.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Great info, thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

what is the fleet discount? like what amount of reduction?


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

mwm1166 said:


> what is the fleet discount? like what amount of reduction?


depending on program cannot be stacked...ie bmw cca, etc.

Lease - $1500 and .00020 MF reduction

Purchase - $2500-$5000 depending on model


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

The PDF in post#1 does not list AARP though.


----------



## e90fanatic (Jul 25, 2005)

Interesting to see Aston Martin and Tesla there. While my employer is not 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

namelessman said:


> The PDF in post#1 does not list AARP though.


Didnt we read that AARP was a "limited time test" or something?


----------



## trubluluder93 (Oct 26, 2016)

The Boston Red Sox are on the list? 

My company isn't listed, but some are probably covered by the Passport discount account?


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

e90fanatic said:


> Interesting to see Aston Martin and Tesla there. While my employer is not
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


Send corporate fleet an email from your corporate account, they will be able to confirm.

Do note YouDecide and BenefitsHub aggregate employee benefits for many companies so yours may be eligible through these benefits aggregators as well.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

jjrandorin said:


> Didnt we read that AARP was a "limited time test" or something?


That can be possible, although AARP does have its own NEPP code.


----------



## calbears96 (Oct 31, 2009)

namelessman said:


> That can be possible, although AARP does have its own NEPP code.


I used AARP last Friday for the purchase of an M2. It has its own NEPP code


----------



## VitaminHan (Apr 12, 2016)

The funny thing is I see my employer is listed but the HR dept was not able to confirm/fill out the necessary form. Well I went with ED so it is irrelevant anymore...


----------



## icemilkcoffee (Nov 14, 2012)

Is there an up-to-date list of corporate partners? I just notice that my company is on this list. My company's internal website lists GM and Chrysler discounts for employees, but does not mention anything about BMW. 
Also- I just ordered my car yesterday- is it to late to try to take advantage of this corporate discount ?


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

icemilkcoffee said:


> Is there an up-to-date list of corporate partners? I just notice that my company is on this list. My company's internal website lists GM and Chrysler discounts for employees, but does not mention anything about BMW.
> Also- I just ordered my car yesterday- is it to late to try to take advantage of this corporate discount ?


Corporate fleet can be applied on final contract, so there is time to get paperwork moving.

Do give your company's name to CA/SM and they can confirm eligibility.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

icemilkcoffee said:


> Is there an up-to-date list of corporate partners? I just notice that my company is on this list. My company's internal website lists GM and Chrysler discounts for employees, but does not mention anything about BMW.
> Also- I just ordered my car yesterday- is it to late to try to take advantage of this corporate discount ?


PM me your company and I can look it up.

mjb


----------



## AdamGinOC (Sep 29, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what is required to become a corporate partner? Can any small business do so?


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

AdamGinOC said:


> Out of curiosity, what is required to become a corporate partner? Can any small business do so?


Many companies(even big ones) go through benefit hubs to become eligible for corporate fleets.


----------



## AdamGinOC (Sep 29, 2010)

namelessman said:


> Many companies(even big ones) go through benefit hubs to become eligible for corporate fleets.


That's awesome for big companies - I was asking about small businesses. LOL 

Joking aside, is there a way for a small businesses to qualify for a BMW corporate deal? Can I join a benefithub of some sort and, if so, which one?


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Yup, that numbers on the left is important for CA when you try to qualify for fleet. Company name is not enough to pull the form out of their systems.


----------



## SnakeLI (May 24, 2018)

I was told my OL code though a trip sign up can't be combined. Hopefully some UDE can be combined. I will find out in August. Dealers had told me they can't be combined, period. Because an OL code of $1000 requires dealer to pay $500 and BMW pays $500.


----------



## zoombie99 (Mar 27, 2012)

namelessman said:


> Wow so UDE discount cannot be stacked with corporate fleet? That's not cool.


It is my understanding that the Costco discount coupon ($500 net) before loyalty can be applied with the UDE code.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## incocean (Jul 18, 2018)

*fleet discount*

is this M Grouppe discount stackable with others


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

incocean said:


> is this M Grouppe discount stackable with others


No concrete answer, but it appears to be the fleet discount for people who otherwise dont have access to the fleet discount but are M car owners.


----------

